# how big how quick



## ads910 (May 26, 2004)

hi just wondering how quick rbp will grow, im looking at getting some rbp for my uk 50g, originally i wanted 5 but after seeing how big the ones at the aquarium are i could see that theyed be pretty cramped so i though id get just 3. The trouble is im getting them between 1 and 2 inches big, and in a 50g tank it wil look pretty empty, how long till they get to about 5 inches. thinking of getting maybe 5 or 6 then when there at 6 inches giving a few away, that way i can keep the best looking ones.

let me know what you guys thinks and gals, cheers.


----------



## fiveo93 (Jan 19, 2004)

pygos grow pretty fast upto 7-8 inches, then around an inch or so a year. your reds should hit the 5" mark around 4-5 months if you keep them well fed


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

They usually grow about an inch a month. When they are small keep them well fed on bloodworms and you should see some serious growth within two weeks.


----------



## Brendan (Oct 7, 2004)

kep them well feed and water changes should help them grow faster


----------



## pinchy (Jun 3, 2004)

7 to 8 inches in the first year then 1 inch a year after that. something like that


----------



## LOON (Jan 30, 2004)

I agree ads, get 5 or 6 then give some away when they are out growing your tank which will probably only be a couple of months.You may even lose a few through cannabalism if you are unlucky. Your 1st year they will grow very quick or untill they hit about 6" mark anyway. I started with small Reds and it is great fun watching them grow.


----------



## Mack (Oct 31, 2004)

Rule of thumb is 6 inches in 6 months, then they slow down.

Seeing how 50 UK gallons is about 60 US gallons (the best unit converter EVER), you should be able to keep 3 RBPs in there.


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

2 reds in that 50


----------



## ads910 (May 26, 2004)

if i can only have 2 reds in there then i would rather just get a single rhom, iv got time to decide anyways as im starting my cycle tomorrow as well as building a decent hood for my tank.

1 rhom or 5 juvi reds????


----------



## dptrackstardp (Dec 28, 2004)

do not feef them feeders maybe for a treat and give em plenty of other foods and keep the water clean that should make your p's grow up fast and real healthy.


----------



## Paulice (Oct 28, 2004)

Also put in a powerhead,
Keeps them fit and more active!

3 would be better than 2 less fighting!









Good luck
Paul


----------



## DepH (Jan 11, 2005)

Here's my little p's







: (btw, the quality isn't great







)
date: 11.01.05 ->
View attachment 45764

date: 20.01.05 ->
View attachment 45765


What do you think? Is the growth under or over normal, or just normal?


----------



## ads910 (May 26, 2004)

they look wicked mate how long you had them


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

ads910 said:


> 1 rhom or 5 juvi reds????
> [snapback]857374[/snapback]​


Go with one Rhom - 5 Reds will need a larger tank (at least 80-100g, depending on the tank dimensions) within 12 months...
A small Rhom should be fine in your 50g for at least a few years.


----------



## ads910 (May 26, 2004)

too hard to decide theres so many pros and cons to think of, thinking ill probably get 5 reds and then give a couple away when they are bigger or maybe even get a much larger tank at the time and try to bread them, heck if im gunna see them go from juvi to adult then i may as well try and get them to breed. give me a challenge.


----------



## DepH (Jan 11, 2005)

ads910 said:


> they look wicked mate how long you had them
> [snapback]858965[/snapback]​


I've had them for about 20 days. What do you mean by 'wicked' ?


----------



## ads910 (May 26, 2004)

they look good


----------



## DepH (Jan 11, 2005)

ads910 said:


> they look good
> [snapback]859778[/snapback]​


Ok









When do the p's get a bit sharp back? Mine has a very round shape compared with these "3 Wimples Shoaling" .


----------

